# Trilian Creative



## chimuelo (Jul 19, 2021)

Anyone using this yet?
Hoping somebody can comment on some of the content.


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 19, 2021)

I use it and love it. Not what you would suspect from sounds made with Trilian. Lots of rhythm parts, textures, pads and sound design elements. There are definitely bass sounds, but it's more varied. Hope that's vague enough for ya!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 20, 2021)

I was hoping it was more than just Bass sounds.
They already covered that after the last update.

I’m running 4 x Stereo Channels and 4 x MIDI.
A Keyscape Channel, a Trilian channel and 2 x Omni synth channels.

Trilian & Keyscape doing more than Keys & Bass is a welcome addition.

Cheerz


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 20, 2021)

AmbientMile said:


> I use it and love it. Not what you would suspect from sounds made with Trilian. Lots of rhythm parts, textures, pads and sound design elements. There are definitely bass sounds, but it's more varied. Hope that's vague enough for ya!


See this ion Site, but no path to purchase ?


----------



## David Kudell (Jul 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> See this ion Site, but no path to purchase ?


When you have Omnisphere and Trillian it shows up in Omnisphere.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 20, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> When you have Omnisphere and Trillian it shows up in Omnisphere.


THX ! Have Omni 2.7, Trilian 1.5, StylusRMX ..... keep Updated. How did I miss this announcement?
~~ when was it ? 
Just loaded Omni Standalone and searched Trilian Creative. There is content ! Oldheimer's again /still ?


----------



## hoxclab (Jul 20, 2021)

Used it on my last release. Love it.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> THX ! Have Omni 2.7, Trilian 1.5, StylusRMX ..... keep Updated. How did I miss this announcement?
> ~~ when was it ?
> Just loaded Omni Standalone and searched Trilian Creative. There is content ! Oldheimer's again /still ?


Site was down yesterday which told me patience, free stuff was coming. Showed up after a few hours.

Im just pissed I’m offline until next Monday.

Love Spectrasonics.
Always come through with treats….


----------



## AmbientMile (Jul 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> ...How did I miss this announcement?
> ~~ when was it ?
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the Trilian Creative library is just the VIP library rebranded. Maybe with some extra content after the Trilian 1.5 update?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 20, 2021)

AmbientMile said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Trilian Creative library is just the VIP library rebranded. Maybe with some extra content after the Trilian 1.5 update?


OK. Spoke with Ilio (Los Angeles) today _ simply to understand how a User with Omni/Trilian /StylusRMX _ all fully Updated at every step _ could be so 'unaware' of Trilian 'Creative'. 

Very open to earlier _ Announcement /Promo/ Links perhaps missed. Trying to reset wonderment at Spectrasonics Mktg. 
No longer-term worries here, as Keyscape has been desired add for soooo long. 💲💲


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 21, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> OK. Spoke with Ilio (Los Angeles) today _ simply to understand how a User with Omni/Trilian /StylusRMX _ all fully Updated at every step _ could be so 'unaware' of Trilian 'Creative'.
> 
> Very open to earlier _ Announcement /Promo/ Links perhaps missed. Trying to reset wonderment at Spectrasonics Mktg.
> No longer-term worries here, as Keyscape has been desired add for soooo long. 💲💲


Keyscape has some really Beefy samples.
LA Classic Rhodes and SuperTramp (Pianet M) opened up more Kontakt channels for me. Really great instruments.

I get a great detune sound blending KeyScape C7 and PTeq Steinway B.
I edit PTeq during the blend/layer process and select notes to get that live Rock Piano sound where lots of octaves in the upper register cut through guitars and bass really well. They just don’t cut when the tuning is so perfect.

Also that Herbie Hancock Wah-Wah D6 Clavinet sound is tight and crunchy.

Lately been using 8 Omni parts/2 Channels, to make big synth sounds.
Initial synth attack on first channel followed by a longer attack on second channel. Longer attacks can consist of string, synth or granular transients, shorter attacks can be synth punch, brassy attacks, etc. Mix & Match using 2 channels gets as big as old hardware beasts.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 21, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> Keyscape has some really Beefy samples.
> LA Classic Rhodes and SuperTramp (Pianet M) opened up more Kontakt channels for me. Really great instruments.
> 
> I get a great detune sound blending KeyScape C7 and PTeq Steinway B.
> ...


Cool info here and much appreciated ! 🙏🏻


----------

